# Pinto Pony Photo Contest! :)



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

i dont get the classes


----------



## friesian1 (Apr 3, 2012)

cinnamon said:


> i dont get the classes


Theyre the type of pinto pattern
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

ohhh got it


----------



## Spotticus (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry if I didn't make things clear. If you have a tobiano, then it would be entered in that class. If you guys have any questions, just ask!


----------

